# Is JB learning really help for NREMT test?



## ElenaT (Aug 27, 2013)

Please help....
I have use JB learning test prep and AAOS Orange book 10th ed for prepare myself for this test....Please, who had  the positive expirience with JB for NREMT-B?


----------



## NomadicMedic (Aug 27, 2013)

Many members of the forum. It's a very helpful tool.


----------



## ElenaT (Aug 27, 2013)

demedic said:


> many members of the forum. It's a very helpful tool.



thanks!!!!


----------



## Jambi (Aug 27, 2013)

ElenaT said:


> Please help....
> I have use JB learning test prep and AAOS Orange book 10th ed for prepare myself for this test....Please, who had  the positive expirience with JB for NREMT-B?



I used FISDAP.com for some medic review. They also have EMT study tools.


----------



## ElenaT (Aug 27, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the any help:lol:


----------



## VirginiaEMT (Aug 27, 2013)

ElenaT said:


> Please help....
> I have use JB learning test prep and AAOS Orange book 10th ed for prepare myself for this test....Please, who had  the positive expirience with JB for NREMT-B?



That's what I used and passed first try at 80 questions for paramedic.. I really liked the Nancy Caroline book AND JBlearning... Reading Mosby's textbook now for a refresher.


----------



## Gastudent (Aug 27, 2013)

I have used both Jb learning, and EMT National Training for the EMT-B and AEMT; I have passed both of those test first time around and I think those two test prep sites helped me a lot.


----------



## Tigger (Aug 27, 2013)

I found JB Learning to be very helpful for employment type testing, I'm sure the same would hold true for the NREMT.


----------



## ipkes (Sep 6, 2013)

JBLearning is an awesome review system! I highly recommend getting it. Its a great way to narrow down which sections of the book you struggle more with and will really prepare you for the national registry.


----------



## ElenaT (Sep 6, 2013)

*Thank you very much*

Thank you very very much!!!!!
I have studying every day!!!!!


----------



## itsyourworld (Sep 6, 2013)

I thought it was helpful. Every answer had an explanation.


----------



## ElenaT (Sep 6, 2013)

Thanks everyone for the help!!!
I'm  Russian, and English for me not easy.... So for me important every single word !!!


----------



## Rockies (Sep 11, 2013)

One thing I also did was take advantage of tons of free lectures and videos from ItunesU. Some emt classes audio record lectures and they can be found as a podcast. Some are like 30 minutes, others are over 2 hours. Most are free as well


----------

